# Angeln auf Lanzarote



## es0xRLP (11. August 2004)

Hallo!


Ich werde im September in Lanzarote sein.
Wo sind gute stellen zum Angeln vom Ufer aus..
und was fängt man wo und mit welchem Köder ?
Und welche Angebote gibts fürs Bootsangeln?



MfG

Es0x#v


----------



## Sailfisch (11. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

In Lanzarote kann man hervorragend vom Strand auf Meeräschen fischen. Das macht wirklich Spaß. Mit Brötchen und Schwimmkugel klappt das 1a.
Wir waren an der Costa Calma oder Costa Teguise ( eins von beiden ist auf Fuerte, verwechsele ich immer ).
Viel Spaß und viele Fische


----------



## The_Duke (11. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*



			
				Sailfisch schrieb:
			
		

> In Lanzarote kann man hervorragend vom Strand auf Meeräschen fischen. Das macht wirklich Spaß. Mit Brötchen und Schwimmkugel klappt das 1a.
> Wir waren an der Costa Calma oder Costa Teguise ( eins von beiden ist auf Fuerte, verwechsele ich immer ).
> Viel Spaß und viele Fische



Costa Tequise ist auf Lanzarote und dort im Hafen ist ne Mole...von deren Kopf aus ist leichtes Fischen auf Meeräsche möglich...leichtes Stippgerät!
Mit Muscheln auf Grund is auch was zu holen...frag mich jezz aber nicht was das für Fische waren  #c 
Direkt an der Strandpromenade war auch ein Laden, der Tackle verhökert.
Ebenfalls ne gute Stelle für Meeräschen ist der Hafen von Orzola (ich glaub man schreibt es so ;+) im Norden der Insel...kurze Telerute/Forellenrute reicht, dazu ne 20er Schnur.
Bei Orzola ist direkt ne Treppe bis ans Wasser, also Kescher dort nicht unbedingt nötig 
Das waren die Stellen, die ich damals befischt hatte...mehr weiß ich nicht 
Über Bootsfischerei #c #c kann ich dir leider gar nichts sagen


----------



## Jean (13. August 2004)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

Hatte User gridt II schon darauf geantwortet, er fliegt nach fuerteventura. Im Grunde ist das Uferfischen überall auf den Kanaren gleich.





> Hi GridtII
> 
> Übers Hochseefischen auf Marlin,Thun und so weiter kann ich Dir leider nix sagen. War dort vor sechs Jahren und hab nur vom Ufer aus gefischt. Such dir ne kleine Felsenbucht (ich war in Playa Paraiso bei las Americas) und biet bei Dämmerung eine Garnele, die kannst Du hier im Supermarkt kaufen, an einer Laufposenmontage mit Knicklicht an. Tiefe ca 2m.Fangen wirst Du hauptsächlich Meerbrassen. Entspanntes angeln am Abend bei einem leckeren Cerveza! Tagsüber kannst Du es in den Häfen mit Wasserkugel und Brotflocke auf Meeräschen versuchen. Oder aber Du fängst Dir ein paar kleinere Fische die gibts im Hafen Massenhaft. Montiere einen am Einzelhaken mit vorgeschaltetem Blei (ca. 50cm Abstand zum Haken) und zupfe es dicht über Grund an Kaimauern der Grossen Fähren wieder ran. Hab auf diese Art einige Zackenbarsche bis 80cm überlisten können. Aber Vorsicht, die grossen Petermännchen mögen diese Montage auch.(GIFTIG) Hoff ich hab Dir wenigstens ein bisschen geholfen.



Gruss

Nico


----------



## Pain (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

hat jemand Tipps für blue Marlin vor Lanzarote?
- gute Zeiten
- Köder
usw

bin für jede Info dankbar

gruß


----------



## Karauschenjäger (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

Jo, 

September ist eine gute Zeit, denn ab Mitte Mai geht es auf den Kanaren und Madeira eigentlich erst los. Vorher rauszufahren ist Geldverschwendung!

Auf einigen professionellen Booten muss man erst mal richtig EURO bezahlen, bevor die Penn-Ruten und Multi-Rollen in Position gebracht werden. Es wird dann über 5 bis 6 Stunden mit Kunstköder geschleppt, gefangene (Schwert-)Fische werden meist längsseits geholt, vermessen, fotografiert und dann wieder zurückgesetzt. Bonitos werden meistens mitgenommen und verkauft, einen kann man sich oftmals aber noch filetieren lassen! Die "richtigen Profis" haben ein Boot alleine gechartert und bezahlen locker für eine Ausfahrt bis zu 700 Euro, dann aber mit "Fanggarantie"!

*
Munter bleiben
Karauschenjäger
...........................*

.


----------



## Pain (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

dank Dir für die Infos. Das es nicht ganz billig ist hab ich mir schon gedacht, allerdings mache ich nicht jedes Jahr, von daher werde ich mir wohl mal son Boots tour gönnen ( und jetzt schon mal mit sparen anfangen...:q


----------



## rhinefisher (22. April 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

Hi! Auf Lanzerote haben die "Profis" eigene Boote - viele werden für die Saison extra aus den Staaten rübergebracht... .
Die Fischbestände sind nach Aussagen eines Freundes, der auf der Insel lebt, ganz schön eingebrochen.
Vom Ufer aus kann man sehr gut Muräne, Rochen und Conger fangen... .
Petri!


----------



## mschilke (3. November 2009)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

Moin Moin,
vielleicht hilft ein kleiner Bericht auf http://www.lanzarote.insel.name/angeln-und-fischen/ einigen weiter. 

Lieben Gruss
Michael Schilke


----------



## Reverend Mefo (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

Moin allesamt,

Ich bin im Februar für 2 Wochen in der Nähe von Famara und hatte eigentlich vor, mir ein wenig die Zeit mit der Spinn- und Fliegenrute zu vertreiben ... auf Natürköderangeln stehe ich nicht mehr so sehr. Macht das Eurer Erfahrung nach Sinn, oder spreche ich hier eher von unnötigem Übergepäck? Ich hätte nun auch kein Problem mit früh morgens oder spät abends losziehen...


----------



## djoerni (28. Dezember 2011)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

habe die erfahrung gemacht, dass blinker und wobbler nicht so der bringer sind. 
eher mit köfi auf grund oder mit ner posenmontage auf rochen, kleinere barracuda etc... 
wie es mit fliegenfischen aussieht, weiss ich nicht. meeräschen sollte gehen. ähnlich wie bei uns an der küste.
ich denke ich werde beim nächsten mal keine eigene angel mehr mitschleppen. 
wenn überhaupt zum grundangeln von molen auf grundfische. 
das scheint noch halbwegs zu funktionieren.
mit nem boot raus zum bonitos fangen geht zu der zeit auch. zumindest war es letztes jahr so.


----------



## Reverend Mefo (2. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

Oha, das macht ja nicht gerade Mut.

Aber Danke für die Info ... 
#h

Hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass der Atlantik da mehr Reserve bietet als z.B. das Mittelmeer, was die Überfischung der Uferzonen angeht, aber na ja ... dann bleibt die Wedelrute wohl zuhause, zum Horst machen wollte ich mich da eigentlich nicht ...


----------



## saily (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

Schreib mal das Forenmitglied billfish - alias Nico an. Er kennt sich auf den Kanaren sehr gut aus - am besten aber auf Fuerte. Du wirst dich wundern wie viel anders die Fangaussichten auf den Kanaren auf einmal aussehen können....

Nur so als romantische Einstimmung zur Fischerei auf Lanzarote könnte ich dir ein altes vergriffenes Buch empfehlen - es heißt "Erkämpfte Fische" von Grassl. Er hat mit einheimischen Fischern auf Lanzarote gefischt und so manchen tollen Fang erlebt, welchen er in diesem älteren Buch schildert....

Viel Erfolg

saily


----------



## SaltyFly (3. Januar 2012)

*AW: Angeln auf Lanzarote*

Moin Reverend Mefo,

ich habe dort einige Jahre gelebt und nach einigen Anlaufschwierigkeiten sehr gut gefangen. Am besten mal telefonieren, sende mir deine Nummer ich komm dann durch...


----------

